# Panel type of LG 32LK430



## Cool Buddy (Jun 15, 2011)

I finally decided to buy this model after the discussion a few days back. But while making the final decision I noticed that nowhere is it mentioned if this TV has IPS panel. No one mentions the panel type either. This makes me suspicious coz wherever they use IPS panel, they mention it. This means that this one does not have an IPS panel.
So please, if anyone has knowledge of this, tell me if it has IPS panel or not.

Also tell me what formats it plays through USB and does it support external HDD


----------

